# Marquetry Box



## Gill (11 Mar 2007)

I finished this marquetry box some time ago but it was only whilst rummaging about in the workshop today that I stumbled across it. Sadly, being stored in an environment where the temperature and humidity varies has not served the box well. Some veneers have lifted slightly in places  .

Nevertheless, I thought that posting a picture here might encourage other people with marquetry projects to share their work too.







I edited the background with graphics software - I'm sure nobody wants to see my kitchen after Sunday lunch :lol: !

Incidentally, the scrollers amongst you might consider how this design could be converted quite easily to a relief cut scroll sawn project.

Gill


----------



## CHJ (11 Mar 2007)

Dare I say it? 

Thats not you cavorting in the frou-frou is it Gill?

Neatly done, some fine details in there.


----------



## Canadian Scroller (12 Mar 2007)

Great job Gill. I have always admired marquetry someday I may try it. there are so many things to do with a scrollsaw, or a knife :twisted: 
I hope to have a bash at each one of them someday


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Mar 2007)

Gill,
That's a great looking piece!


----------



## alanjm (15 Mar 2007)

Not quite as inventive as Gill's self designed box as I did this from a kit of bits with a few adaptions as I went along





Rgds
Alanjm


----------



## Gill (15 Mar 2007)

I recognise that! It's a lovely pattern which has been well executed  . Bravo!

I never tackled that particular project myself, but I did a number of Art Veneers kits before designing my own pieces. Those kits are really good. One of the beauties of marquetry is that you don't need a dedicated workspace - just a cutting board and a bit of space on the table. When you're finished, just tidy everything back into its box. It's a fabulous activity for woodworkers who don't have space for a dedicated workshop or who are suffering from physical impairment.

How long did that picture take, Alan? More than a working week, I should imagine.

Gill


----------



## alanjm (15 Mar 2007)

Thank you Gill: It took about a year, I'm afraid work gets in the way toooooo much, but I'm slowly working on that. I used to do quite a bit of marquetry mainly because I lived in houses with no sheds, but in recent years I have managed a house with a double garage and the shed actually holds my acquired/ recycleable timber and then I got a fretsaw so I tend to make alot more sawdust now.

Rgds
Alanjm


----------

